# Big List of Hollywood REMAKES in Bollywood..



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

Partner = Hitch 
Sarkar = The Godfather 
U Me aur hum = The Notebook 
Love story 2050 = The Timemachine 
Mr ya Miss = Switch 
Omkara = Othello 
Aitraaz = Disclosure 
Chori chori = Housesitter 
Ek haseena thi = Double Jeopardy 
Ek ajnabee = Man on fire 
Kuch to hai = i Know What You did last summer 
Phir Hera Pheri= Lock stock / Two smoking barrels 
Taxi no.9211= Changing Lanes 
Musafir= U turn 
Kaante= Reservoir dogs 
Deewane huye pagal= There's something about Mary 
Aawara pagal deewana= Whole Nine Yards 
Murder=Unfaithful 
Mujshe shaadi karogi= Anger Management 
Train= Derailed 
Zeher=Out of time 
Killer=Collateral 
Qayamat= The Rock 
Dilwale dulhania le jayenge= The Sure Thing 
Kuch kuch hota hai=Sleepless in Seattle 
Chak de India=Miracle on ice 
Jab we met=A walk in the clouds 
Race= Bad Lovers 
Andaz apna apna= Dirty Rotten Squandrel 
Sholay= Magnificent Seven 
Life in a... Metro=The Apartment 
Black=The Miracle Worker 
Dhoom 2=Payback
Ghajini= memento

*Ugli aur Pagli* = My Sassy Girl


_Sorry for opening a new thread coz the previous one is nearly dead..._


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

Ghajini and Ugli or Pagli are not hollywood remake.

Such a suckers, My Sassy Girl ko bhi nahi chhoda


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Just curious how is Dhoom 2 copied off Payback?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 23, 2008)

Andaz apna apna= Dirty Rotten Squandrel ! I don't think so


----------



## windchimes (Jul 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> Ghajini and Ugli or Pagli are not hollywood remake.



Hindi ghajini inspired ( a new word for copying) from Tamil ghajini which again inspired from memento..


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^oh oh
lolz


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, I love this thread, hope to see it updated frequently. I am going to refer a lot of "blind patriots" and lovers of Bollywood here.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

go to *www.bollycat.com/


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 23, 2008)

They also copied or more likely 'crappied' the film 'Just Like Heaven' also.
Donno the name of the 'crappied' one.

P.S : 'crappied' is my way of saying crappishly copied


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

for music and song plagiarism in Bollywood... CLICK HERE


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> They also copied or more likely 'crappied' the film 'Just Like Heaven' also.
> Donno the name of the 'crappied' one.


I think it's "I see you" or something like that... Dunno I'ven't seen it too..


----------



## lywyre (Jul 23, 2008)

Chachi 420 - Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2008)

God tussi Great ho- Bruce Allmighty

How come dhoom 2 is connected to payback??

i thought it was a copy of Oceans 12.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Jab we met=A walk in the clouds



_Jab We Met _is not a copy of  _A Walk in The Clouds,  _I don't know if its a copy of any other film but I'm sure its not a copy of _A Walk in The Clouds._ Cz i've seen the film and yes theres a remake of it in bollywood which is "Kunwara" or something of Govinda......
I can tell you the starcast of the hindi film but can't recall d name of the film:
Govinda
Urmila
Om Puri(Father of urmila)
Kader Khan(Grand Pa)
Extra char not in original film Johny Lever


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 23, 2008)

and  what about god tusi great ho....


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jul 23, 2008)

There are many more
one of them is *DHAMAL* featuring *Sanjay Dutt* and a few guys
i wont say its a *remake* rather in words of bolly wood its _inspired_ from *Rat Race* featuring *Rowan Atkinson* and troop

woh kya kehte hain na ki ye film *zara hat ke hai*
:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Then we have this Zayed Khan starer movie called Speed which was blatantly lifted off from Cellular.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 23, 2008)

ugli aur pagli, whatever they do, they can never never come close to the original "My Sassy Girl", not even the yet to be released hollywood one.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

pick out any mahesh bhatt..harry baweja movies..they are all crappied


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 24, 2008)

Raaz=What lies beneath.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

and humraaz = ?


----------



## confused!! (Jul 24, 2008)

^^What lies beneath us


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 25, 2008)

^^LOL ...nice reply yaar ...


----------



## karmanya (Jul 25, 2008)

you forgot its a Mad Mad Mad world... i forget what the remake is called dhamaal or something


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jul 25, 2008)

karmanya said:


> you forgot its a *Mad Mad Mad world*... i forget what the remake is called dhamaal or something


*
Mad mad world *is just a song track in the movie
*Rat RAce *is what the movie is called.

and *dhamal* is the ruined indian version


----------



## naadankunna (Aug 8, 2009)

A walk in the clouds was a fine movie. It was remade in Hindi as "Dhaai akshar prem ke" with Abhishek and Aishwarya. Needless to say, a very bad version of the original.

There's nothing wrong when a guy chooses to use another guy's nice round ass when one can use one's own hand to get off.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

Was the hindi Fight Club in anyway related to its English counterpart?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Arrey why dig up one year old threads?


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup..
hindi fight club is copied from hollywood fight club.
but original is much complex, so they took concept,added some masala and made a film that most indian audiance will like.Sometimes,they even mix two or more films.Here are some from me

Fool and Final - Snatch
Aawarapan - Bittersweet Life (Japanese Movie)
Zinda - Oldboy(Korean Movie)
Rock On - Happy Life(Korean Movie)
Tasveer 8*10 -Deja Vu
Maalamaal Weekly -Waking Ned Divine
Musafir -House of games,Confidence
Johnny Gaddar- Usual Suspects,Shallow Grave


here are some movies of 'prfectionist' aamir
dil hai ke manata nahi-it happend in one night
jo jita wohi sikandar-breaking away
akele hum akele tum-kramer vs kramer (even aamir wears suit in courtroom because dustin hoffman does it so.)
gulam-waterfront
rang de basanti-all my sons,jesus of montreal
Ghajini - Memento(Couldn't resist myself to mention it again,just for one reason-Ghajini Sucks)


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 13, 2009)

Rangdebasanti is a class movie! Not copied!


----------



## rishitells (Aug 13, 2009)

^^Yeah, Rang de basanti is a great movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2009)

Techn0crat said:


> Johnny Gaddar- Usual Suspects,Shallow Grave



Just how "Johny Gaddar" is related to "Usual Suspects"???!!!
Which of the movies haven't u seen.
I've not seen "Shallow Grave" so can't comment. But Johny Gaddar and usual suspects......No way!!!!!!

B/w a 95% copy of "Usual Suspects" exists in bollywood i.e. "Chocolate"


----------



## rishitells (Aug 13, 2009)

Just leave watching bollywood movies.
The indian producers are just copycats and they don't have any real creativity and sense of making movies.


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 13, 2009)

I never said it was a bad film.But it is copied.
 You can check here: *www.imdb.com/title/tt0097635/ and here : *www.imdb.com/title/tt0040087/
OR*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_My_Sons and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_of_Montreal
 Film makers have mixed the two movies to make one film.
 There are five guys who group together to pull off a job.But one of them is traitor.
 Ususal Suspects,Reservoisr Dogs,Kaante,Johnny Gaddar.
 First half of Johnny Gaddar is similar to Usual suspects while other half is similar to shallow grave.Even the sequence where hero kills other guy and pushes the car in water is copied frame to frame. 
 I hae already said,now these film makers are mixing two films so that it confuses audiance(although very less peoples give it a thought)


----------



## coolcancer (Feb 13, 2010)

Kuchh Kuchh Hota hai is NOT a remake of Sleepless in Seattle nor is Jab we met a copy of A walk in the clouds!!!

Jal Desai has obviously not seen these movies!!

Dhai Akshar Prem ka is a copy of A Walk in the Clouds....


----------



## crawwww (Feb 14, 2010)

listen to this song:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSeGinVKIkk

and then listen to Bryan Adam's "Heaven"

This f**king bollywood is filled with untalented and useless ppl. If u look at their award shows like Lux, Cine, Star, etc, u will only find it filled with sons and daughters, mothers and fathers, uncles and aunts, grandpas and grandmas of these motherf**king bollywood stars and filmmakers. They are the only ones who keep getting awards time and again. *We here in india make fun of Britney Spears that she lip syncs during stage shows.* But what do these bollywood film actors do? They give such lousy performances on stage. They don't even sing their own songs, don't even write the lyrics, don't even know to play the instruments and on top of all that can't even dance to the tunes played but yet they have such huge fan followings and nobody ever criticizes them. *So how come these same bollywood guys criticize the Oscars?* Aren't these double standards by them when their award shows are filled with filth and they do nothing but make copies of Oscar winning films? Now, look at all these actors abishek bachan, uday chopra, ranbir kapoor, imran khan, sonam kapoor, etc. Even with such ugly looking faces and bad acting they keep getting roles in films. I find it surprising that in a country of 1 billion we can't find ppl with good acting skills and good faces. This whole bollywood industry is filled with *nepotism and favouritism*. That's why this f**king industry has remained stagnant and has not evolved for such a long time. Their stories, direction and acting suck so bad. 

Actually I don't support shiv sena but was very happy when it opposed srk, the over actor's stupid film, directed by a pansy movie maker. I also can't believe *raveena tandon and kanagan raut getting national awards*. This is a disgrace to the national awards themselves. Bollywood is nothing short of an *insult to theater, art and cinema*. Any true movie lover would boycott such films. Many would say that I am being unpatriotic by expressing my disgust for Bollywood movies. Hello!? What is unpatriotic with hating Bollywood. *Bollywood is not part of indian culture*. There is nothing indian about a bollywood film- 90% of the film is shot in foreign locations, the stories, dialogues, background music, songs are all copied from foreign films. The potrayal of the hero and heroines is so unrealistic. An average indian doesn't resemble a pumped up or toned up salman khan, hrithik or bipasha or  even a dumbo katrina. *Even films which show college/ teen life in movies like dil chahta hai, rock on, etc are so cheesy*. 

Some may say that the indian audience is immature and doesn't appreciate quality in films. I would like to tell them that that is an absolute lie. If indian audiences didn't accept quality and substance then how would u explain the fact that films like chandni bar, munnabhai mbbs, swadesh, taare zameen pe, dubbed versions of titanic, avatar, indian versions of american game shows like who wants to be a millionaire, KBC becoming such big hits here. This shows indian audiences are intelligent enuf to appreciate quality in movies but it's only these bollywood idiots who keep stuffing down mediocre movies down our throats.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2010)

hum hai kamaal ke=see no evil,hear no evil 

though the hindi evrsion was funny too.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> There are many more
> one of them is *DHAMAL* featuring *Sanjay Dutt* and a few guys
> i wont say its a *remake* rather in words of bolly wood its _inspired_ from *Rat Race* featuring *Rowan Atkinson* and troop
> 
> ...





anuvrat_parashar said:


> *
> Mad mad world *is just a song track in the movie
> *Rat RAce *is what the movie is called.
> 
> and *dhamal* is the ruined indian version



sadly said but you got your facts WRONG

Dhamaal *ing Sanjay Dutt is a direct copy from a 1963 movie It's a Mad,Mad,Mad,Mad World

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_a_Mad,_Mad,_Mad,_Mad_World
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0057193/fullcredits

Read this.

Rat Race is remade from this movie. I envy your confidence though ! Especially when one does not have their facts right !

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

Chor Machaye Shor(Bobby Deol, Shilpa Shetty, Paresh Rawal, Bipisha Basu) - Blue Streak
Bade Miyan Chotte Miyan (Amitabh Bachchan, Govinda, Raveena Tandon) - Bad Boys 

are a few more i can remember


----------

